# Is it possible to live in Germany and not speak German



## mac_mac74

Is it possible to live in Germany and not speak German? The work environment is not a problem , as its an international company where English is widely spoken, I am referring to outside of the work environment.

My intention would be to learn German, however based on time constraints, this would be something that would happen later rather than now.


----------



## James3214

Of course you can live in Germany without speaking German but it depends on where you go and whether you are living alone or have German family or friends who could translate for you. In the big cities you could get away with it but out in the country and in the former DDR states you will struggle. A lot will probably understand you but I doubt you will get very far or really enjoy life until you can at least basically converse in German. Just start a 2 night course with the 'VHS-VolksHochSchule' when you arrive and you will be surprised how quickly you pick things up.
Saying that I know someone who has lived here for over 15 years and still can't really converse in German! I also heard from a primary school teacher that when she rings some of her children's parents they have to get the child to translate to their mother what the teacher is saying!
I guess it's the same in any country, not just in Germany though!


----------



## twostep

You will be extremely isolated and soon frustrated with problems in daily life. From traffic signs to restaurant menues, groceries to utilities, doctor visits, getting insurance or a car registered ... The new will wear off very quickly if coworkers have to double as interpreters.


----------



## mac_mac74

quite a contradictory response to the one above yours.


----------



## twostep

mac_mac74 said:


> quite a contradictory response to the one above yours.


I know! Tell me how you will get a cell phone contract, an apartment, utilities hooked up or find a doctor, deal with an accident or call a plumber. You need at least basic language skills. I had the pleasure to clean up after contracts were signed without knowing exactly what was agreed upon, cars sat in a ditch, getting called at all hours of the day (and at work) to translate in emergencies. The novelty of the new guy will wear off in no time. You will be able to get around pointing at what you want in the stores and using a pocket translator.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Let me split the difference on the two opinions you've gotten so far: it is technically possible to live in Germany without speaking German, but it really isn't much fun. 

It can also depend quite a bit on where you are. If you're located in a touristy area, chances are many of the people you deal with will speak and understand some English. But even there, you'll often get the sense either that you're missing something or that you're being talked about or made fun of for not having the language. 

Government offices are notorious for not speaking English (or at least claiming not to speak English) and in Germany you will have quite a bit to do with various government offices when you first arrive. Your colleagues will be willing to help out - but only for a while. The sooner you can show that you are making the effort to learn and use the language, the smoother things will go for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

Bevdeforges said:


> Let me split the difference on the two opinions you've gotten so far: it is technically possible to live in Germany without speaking German, but it really isn't much fun.
> 
> It can also depend quite a bit on where you are. If you're located in a touristy area, chances are many of the people you deal with will speak and understand some English. But even there, you'll often get the sense either that you're missing something or that you're being talked about or made fun of for not having the language.
> 
> Government offices are notorious for not speaking English (or at least claiming not to speak English) and in Germany you will have quite a bit to do with various government offices when you first arrive. Your colleagues will be willing to help out - but only for a while. The sooner you can show that you are making the effort to learn and use the language, the smoother things will go for you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Baden Wuerttemberg - English is so to say third language for locals:>)


----------



## Bevdeforges

Ho jo, da hanne noi! (Sorry 'bout that - but I lived in Schwaben for nearly 3 years and had Schwäbisch lessons from my 16 year old downstairs neighbor.)

What's worse, my boss was a Wiener (i.e. aus Wien) and spoke yet a different, completely indecipherable dialect. Took me a few months to be able to understand any of the various accents I encountered in the plant - and I was something like the 24th nationality in the place. And I had a university degree in German!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

Bevdeforges said:


> Ho jo, da hanne noi! (Sorry 'bout that - but I lived in Schwaben for nearly 3 years and had Schwäbisch lessons from my 16 year old downstairs neighbor.)
> 
> What's worse, my boss was a Wiener (i.e. aus Wien) and spoke yet a different, completely indecipherable dialect. Took me a few months to be able to understand any of the various accents I encountered in the plant - and I was something like the 24th nationality in the place. And I had a university degree in German!
> Cheers,
> Bev


Augsburg is my home town:>) Halloele Spaetzle!


----------



## sport_billy

I live in Hannover and to be honest most people i've met speak english quite good. On the other hand i am a student therefore most of my friends are around the age of 20-28 so it makes sense they speak english.

All in all i would say for your job it won't be a problem, but for your social life yes it would make a big difference


----------



## motomike

Agreeing that in most metro areas and within large companies, life can be achieved without learning German, I argue that without the language skill, one will be missing out on a lot. A culture is best realized ind enjoyed in its native tongue.


----------



## mac_mac74

I think what some of you are missing is - "My intention would be to learn German, however based on time constraints, this would be something that would happen later rather than now."

I agree 100% that living in Germany and never learning German is probably not the best way to experience the country, it was more a matter of can one get around temporarily without German until the language is learnt.


----------



## twostep

mac_mac74 said:


> I think what some of you are missing is - "My intention would be to learn German, however based on time constraints, this would be something that would happen later rather than now."
> 
> I agree 100% that living in Germany and never learning German is probably not the best way to experience the country, it was more a matter of *can one get around temporarily without German until the language is learnt.*


You may pick up some bits and pieces but German is considerably more complex then English.


----------



## SVW3

There are Jobs with the US federal agencies ( Military ) where you could get your foot in the door per se. I think going over with some basic conversational german is almost a nessecity. I lived in both Germany and Italy and thus my anecdotal experience is some language proficiency is needed. A very clear example it in the everyday business transactions... ordering food, purchasing train tickets... etc. Cultural knowledge is a must as well ...in germany remember the thumb is for one index finger for two.... ( I ended up with 2 liters of beer that way). The Germans of all the europeans seem to be the most proficent in the use of american english and from my experience very patient and considerate. That will be a plus in your corner. I recommend an investment in rossetta stone and if possible a tutor.


----------



## ct350

mac_mac74 said:


> I think what some of you are missing is - "My intention would be to learn German, however based on time constraints, this would be something that would happen later rather than now."
> 
> I agree 100% that living in Germany and never learning German is probably not the best way to experience the country, it was more a matter of can one get around temporarily without German until the language is learnt.


This might be a little late, but maybe will help.
I moved to Germany with little knowledge of German, and while in daily life it is certainly possible to get by not speaking much German (even in smaller towns), those first few months of getting everything in order would have been unbelievably hard if I didn't have a native German speaker helping me. From registering with the rathaus to getting a cell phone and bank account and applying for a visa, I was regularly frustrated, even with help. Not as many people speak English as you might have thought, especially older Germans. But you also have to be willing to make a fool of yourself, speak what little horrible German you know, and maybe resort to pantomime every once in a while.
I've lived here for 8 months now, studying in English, and I still don't speak much German. I get by just fine, but I do feel a bit isolated.
Anyway, I think your plan to learn on the go is fine, but hopefully you can find someone to help you with the bureaucratic stuff, because that is painful.


----------



## Toon

twostep said:


> Baden Wuerttemberg - English is so to say third language for locals:>)


I'm in BW and I don't agree, I have a rental place, deal with garages for car servicing, restaurant menus, shopping, even the beer garden.

Never had a problem in the three months I've been here, and I've worked out that if you say "Enshuldigen sie bitte aber meine Deutsche ist nicht sehr gut" you always get a positive response, even from the tax people!...

Maybe I'm just lucky.

The problem I have is trying to speak German, everyone I know from the bars to my company converse more in English than German so it makes it really difficult for me.


----------

